# Problem with TP-LINK wireless router instalation



## Joltie

God, I am getting oh so very tired from this. Long story short, I had a cable modem and a Belkin wireless router, which worked great until for some reason it stopped working.

So I decided to buy another router. It happens that I bought a TP-Link. I tried installing it following all the instructions and everything went well until it was time to acquire a dynamic IP, and it did not acquire. Everything else appeared fine, all the lights were on as they should be, and I picked up the wireless signal on my laptop. But there was no IP and no internet. And if I connect the internet cable to my normal modem (Not to the router), the internet works fine.

Tried reinstalling, rebooting, etc. Nothing of it worked. So I gave it back.

A few weeks ago I bought another TP-Link router and attempted to put it to work only to run into the same problem. Once again tried what sollutions I could find on the internet to no avail.

Yesterday, I went with my computer to a computer store to check if the problem was in the computer failing connect somehow to wireless routers. Apparently in the computer store, the computer connected to the router and got internet just fine.

Today, I just bought yet another TP-Link from the computer store. Lo and behold, I run into the very same problem. But in this router's instalation, finally the instalation program actually shows a problem right in the end (Which the previous instalations did not), which is the following:










I also tried logging in through the router's IP (192.168.1.1), and trying the instalation from there, but it never worked. It always gets stuck on trying to acquire network settings.

I searched through the internet for a solution, but there is none to be found.

Can someone help?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## TheCyberMan

Hi and welcome to TSF,

Have you connected an ethernet cable from modem to the WAN or Internet port of the router?


----------



## Joltie

TheCyberMan said:


> Hi and welcome to TSF,
> 
> Have you connected an ethernet cable from modem to the WAN or Internet port of the router?


I tried to both on different instalations, actually. Curiously enough, they end up with the same result. Successful instalation but no success in acquiring an IP.


----------



## Old Rich

Connect the Modem to the WAN or Internet port and the pc to the LAN ports, then powercycle all. Turn both off then turn the modem on and wait a few minutes for the lights to stabilize . . then turn on the router and one pc to set it up.


----------



## Joltie

Old Rich said:


> Connect the Modem to the WAN or Internet port and the pc to the LAN ports, then powercycle all. Turn both off then turn the modem on and wait a few minutes for the lights to stabilize . . then turn on the router and one pc to set it up.


I had already tried to do that with the second router I bought. Nevertheless, I did it again. Reseted the modem, reinstalled, got the error in the screen I posted here, shut down computer and disconnected cables form router. After some 15 minutes reconnected the modem and internet cables to the router and waited some more 15 minutes, then booted the computer and still no IP and no internet.


----------



## Old Rich

Who is your ISP? . . Does the Modem require a Username and password to log in?


----------



## bellmond

seems that u facing the same problem with mine.
have u disable and enable ur nic?
cause that happen to me with TP-LINK also


----------



## TheCyberMan

Joltie said:


> I tried to both on different instalations, actually. Curiously enough, they end up with the same result. Successful instalation but no success in acquiring an IP.


In wan settings on TP link models they normally have a detect button so they can detect the kind of ip you have from modem click on it if you haven't done so already.

It should detect your settings.


----------



## Joltie

Old Rich said:


> Who is your ISP? . . Does the Modem require a Username and password to log in?


No it doesn't.

It is Dynamic IP without need for users or passwords.



TheCyberMan said:


> In wan settings on TP link models they normally have a detect button so they can detect the kind of ip you have from modem click on it if you haven't done so already.
> 
> It should detect your settings.


Yeah, it has a detect in the Quick Instalation mode, and the Auto-Detect makes it Dynamic.


----------



## Joltie

My ISP is Vodafone-Portugal


----------



## TheCyberMan

Ok if you connect up the computer via ethernet cable to the cable modem not the TP Link do you get internet access ok?


----------



## Joltie

TheCyberMan said:


> Ok if you connect up the computer via ethernet cable to the cable modem not the TP Link do you get internet access ok?


Exactly. It is how I am connected to the internet.


----------



## TheCyberMan

Update to the latest firmware on the TP link.


----------



## Joltie

TheCyberMan said:


> Update to the latest firmware on the TP link.


I did the upgrade on my second router. Knowing the (theoretical) drill, the first I did was to download the firmware for the router. Nevertheless, it happens that the router I bought (Which according to the supplier, had just arrived from the factory) had the latest firmware already installed.


----------



## TheCyberMan

Have you tried a different ethernet cable from modem to router?


----------



## Joltie

TheCyberMan said:


> Have you tried a different ethernet cable from modem to router?


Considering all three different routers I had bought each had their own ethernet cable included, yes, I have attempted different thernet cables.

Couldn't it be some sort of compatibility of the brand's routers with my computer?


----------



## TheCyberMan

I am wondering whether your isp does static address rather than dynamic and issues one address only.

Could you connect up to the modem directly via ethernet and do an *ipconfig /all* and post the results on here.


----------



## Joltie

TheCyberMan said:


> I am wondering whether your isp does static address rather than dynamic and issues one address only.
> 
> Could you connect up to the modem directly via ethernet and do an *ipconfig /all* and post the results on here.





> C:\Documents and Settings\Utilizador>ipconfig/all
> 
> Configuração IP do Windows
> 
> Nome do sistema anfitrião. . . . .: pc
> Sufixo DNS principal. . . . . . . :
> Tipo de nó. . . . . . . . . . . . : Desconhecido
> Rota IP activado. . . . . . . . . : Não
> WINS Proxy activado . . . . . . . : Não
> Lista de procura de sufixo de DNS : lan
> 
> Adaptador ethernet Ligação de área local:
> 
> Sufixo DNS específico da ligação. : lan
> Descrição . . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8168/8111 PCI-E Gigabit E
> thernet NIC
> Endereço físico . . . . . . . . . : 00-1F-E2-52-92-39
> DHCP activado . . . . . . . . . . : Sim
> Autoconfiguração activada . . . . : Sim
> Endereço IP . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.64
> Máscara de sub-rede . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
> Gateway predefinido . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
> Servidor DHCP . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
> Servidores DNS. . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
> Concessão obtida. . . . . . . . . : domingo, 4 de Setembro de 2011 20:54
> :50
> Concessão obtida válida até . . . : segunda-feira, 5 de Setembro de 2011
> 20:54:50


"Não" means No, "Sim" means Yes. "Desconhecido" means Unknown. Domingo means Sunday, Segunda-Feira means Monday. The rest should be understandable or inferred.


----------



## TheCyberMan

What is the make and model of the cable modem please?


----------



## Joltie

TheCyberMan said:


> What is the make and model of the cable modem please?


It's a Speedtouch Thomson ST516 v6


----------



## TheCyberMan

Something imust mention that the thomson is a wireless modem/router and you should be able to use this alone to connect to the internet wired or wirelessly but may need to enable wireless under home network making the need for using a TP link redundant unless you are using the TP link to extend the wireless.

Not sure whether you were aware of that.

Link to st516v6 manual below:
http://www.ccsleeds.co.uk/KB/Routers/ST516v6.pdf


----------



## Joltie

TheCyberMan said:


> Something imust mention that the thomson is a wireless modem/router and you should be able to use this alone to connect to the internet wired or wirelessly but may need to enable wireless under home network making the need for using a TP link redundant unless you are using the TP link to extend the wireless.
> 
> Not sure whether you were aware of that.
> 
> Link to st516v6 manual below:
> http://www.ccsleeds.co.uk/KB/Routers/ST516v6.pdf


Now that's a surprise. I've had this modem for years, and I had no idea it had wireless capabilities.

I've skimmed briefly through its manual you linked, yet I couldn't find a way to configure it as a router.

Regardless, a fine point of the router I bought is that it has quite a good range for its price (Or so I'm told), and since users of the internet I have usually establish connection more or less 20 meters away, with walls and a floor in between, so yes, you could say that I would want a better wireless coverage.

For the lack of an antenna, I doubt my modem could accomplish what I want.

Could it be a conflict between my modem and router then?

It would be odd as there was no such problems with my previous router.


----------



## Fred Garvin

I think Cyberman found the problem there. The Thompson device is not only a modem, but also a router. So when you add the TP Link, you are essentially adding TWO DHCP servers, when there should only be one. The DHCP server is in charge of giving out IP addresses.

If you want to use the TP Link router in addition to your Thompson, you need to disable the DHCP server on one of them (under Configure on the Thompson). Although, as Cyberman mentioned, the Thomson is wireless capable so you don't need the TP Link if you can get a good wireless signal from the Thompson.

Here is some info on how to use 2 routers together Connecting Additional Routers | | Tech Support Forum


----------



## Joltie

Fred Garvin said:


> I think Cyberman found the problem there. The Thompson device is not only a modem, but also a router. So when you add the TP Link, you are essentially adding TWO DHCP servers, when there should only be one. The DHCP server is in charge of giving out IP addresses.
> 
> If you want to use the TP Link router in addition to your Thompson, you need to disable the DHCP server on one of them (under Configure on the Thompson). Although, as Cyberman mentioned, the Thomson is wireless capable so you don't need the TP Link if you can get a good wireless signal from the Thompson.
> 
> Here is some info on how to use 2 routers together Connecting Additional Routers | | Tech Support Forum


One thing I had attempted in this specific TP-Link router I bought (After checking the internet for solutions) was to disable the DHCP on the TP-Link router, which I did and it did not solve the problem (It did stop the TP-Link router's setup web page from even responding.), afterwards I was forced to completely reset the modem.

Regardless, I shall attempt to do as the link you told me says to do: Assign a static IP to the TP-Link inside the Thomson's DHCP's IP range, and turn off the TP-Link's DHCP. I think that's it, if I understood correctly.


----------



## Fred Garvin

Joltie said:


> Regardless, I shall attempt to do as the link you told me says to do: Assign a static IP to the TP-Link inside the Thomson's DHCP's IP range, and turn off the TP-Link's DHCP. I think that's it, if I understood correctly.


Sim. Give the TP Link a static IP like 192.168.1.1, turn off its DHCP and it should work as a wireless access point. You'll have to setup all your wireless stuff - network name, security, etc in the TP Link.


----------



## Joltie

Fred Garvin said:


> Sim. Give the TP Link a static IP like 192.168.1.1, turn off its DHCP and it should work as a wireless access point. You'll have to setup all your wireless stuff - network name, security, etc in the TP Link.


Well new error. I tried to change the IP to one within the Thomson's DHCP's range, and the TP-Link instalation gives this error.



> Error code: 5008 WAN IP address and LAN IP address cannot be in a same subnet. Please input another IP address.


----------



## Fred Garvin

Then you could try it the other way around. Disable DHCP on the Thompson router/modem and let the TP Link handle DHCP & wireless. Sorry, I'm not familiar with the Thompson to know the ins and outs of its firewall settings to correct the error message.

Have you tried using the wireless on the Thompson? If it works well enough, you'll save all the headaches by using it and removing the TP Link all together.


----------



## Joltie

Fred Garvin said:


> Then you could try it the other way around. Disable DHCP on the Thompson router/modem and let the TP Link handle DHCP & wireless. Sorry, I'm not familiar with the Thompson to know the ins and outs of its firewall settings to correct the error message.
> 
> Have you tried using the wireless on the Thompson? If it works well enough, you'll save all the headaches by using it and removing the TP Link all together.


As I said, I briefly skimmed through the manual and didn't find a way to configure the Thomson into a wireless router. Regardless, since it lacks an antenna (And is older), it won't do a better job than the previous router I had.

I shall try the opposite then.


----------



## Fred Garvin

You could try using just the Thompson and see what the signal's like. If it's no good then you know for sure, it's up to you. Try looking under Home Network, then WLAN (Page 66) and see if there's a wireless page there.


----------



## Joltie

Fred Garvin said:


> You could try using just the Thompson and see what the signal's like. If it's no good then you know for sure, it's up to you. Try looking under Home Network, then WLAN (Page 66) and see if there's a wireless page there.


Tried doing the DHCP thingie. Doesn't work. Still doesn't acquire any IP. I did this on my Win 7 laptop, since my desktop died on me, and I ran a Network troubleshoot, and the program said that it was the DNS that wasn't responding.




























I tried doing both with the active automatic IP on and off. Doesn't work with either.


----------



## TheCyberMan

Hi on page 66 under home network if you don't see the wireless icon click on interfaces should be a checkbox to enable wireless.


----------



## Fred Garvin

Joltie, in the first TP Link image you posted, under WAN, you can see that everything's all zeros. That means the TP Link isnt getting a WAN IP address from your ISP. Try this first:

Check your ethernet cable connections. Use an ethernet cable coming out of 1 of the 4 *LAN* ports on the Thompson and going into 1 of the 4 *LAN* ports on the TP Link.
Click the RENEW button in the first image and see if you get a WAN IP, DNS etc filled in on that page.
If you don't see a WAN IP listed, temporarily power off both devices and unplug the ethernet cable between them. Power on the Thompson and wait til all lights are lit. Power on the TP and reconnect the ethernet cable between it and the Thompson. 
Go back to the image 1 page and click Renew again if the WAN data isn't already filled in.

The device acting as a DHCP server needs to communicate with your ISP and get an IP address from them before you can connect to the internet. Or all you'll get is a *Local Only* message in Windows.


----------



## Joltie

TheCyberMan said:


> Hi on page 66 under home network if you don't see the wireless icon click on interfaces should be a checkbox to enable wireless.


When I click on Interfaces, here is the screen.









If I click on Local Network, here is the screen.









I've begun looking into turning my modem into a router, and indeed the solutions all point to clicking in a Wi-Fi spot in Home Network or Interfaces which apparently doesn't exist in my Speedtouch -.-'



Fred Garvin said:


> Joltie, in the first TP Link image you posted, under WAN, you can see that everything's all zeros. That means the TP Link isnt getting a WAN IP address from your ISP. Try this first:
> 
> Check your ethernet cable connections. Use an ethernet cable coming out of 1 of the 4 *LAN* ports on the Thompson and going into 1 of the 4 *LAN* ports on the TP Link.
> Click the RENEW button in the first image and see if you get a WAN IP, DNS etc filled in on that page.
> If you don't see a WAN IP listed, temporarily power off both devices and unplug the ethernet cable between them. Power on the Thompson and wait til all lights are lit. Power on the TP and reconnect the ethernet cable between it and the Thompson.
> Go back to the image 1 page and click Renew again if the WAN data isn't already filled in.
> 
> The device acting as a DHCP server needs to communicate with your ISP and get an IP address from them before you can connect to the internet. Or all you'll get is a *Local Only* message in Windows.


I did that multiple times. That is one of the logical solutions that I had already tried way before coming here, and on every router.


----------



## Fred Garvin

Joltie, it's possible the link to the user manual Cyber posted isn't exactly the same as your Thompson modem/router. The instructions I'm giving are based on referencing that manual, so I may be wrong.

This may have been asked, but does your ISP require you to use a Username and Password to access your DSL connection? If so, you usually add that information into the Thompson router. Not sure if it's required in the TP.

I think I would start over.... Get the wired internet connection working on the Thompson (no TP Link connected at all). Make sure you have a WAN address and can connect to the internet. Then disconnect from the Thompson and connect directly to the TP Link. Go to the TP Link's setup page and start again. Assign a static IP of 192.168.1 then save your settings. Now go to the TP Links wireless setup and see if you can setup a wireless network which your computer can connect to.

When that's finished, try and turn DHCP Off on the TP and see if you get that error message again. If all finishes OK, connect the TP correctly to the Thompson (Lan port to Lan port). Cross your fingers and see what happens.


----------



## Joltie

Fred Garvin said:


> Joltie, it's possible the link to the user manual Cyber posted isn't exactly the same as your Thompson modem/router. The instructions I'm giving are based on referencing that manual, so I may be wrong.
> 
> This may have been asked, but does your ISP require you to use a Username and Password to access your DSL connection? If so, you usually add that information into the Thompson router. Not sure if it's required in the TP.
> 
> I think I would start over.... Get the wired internet connection working on the Thompson (no TP Link connected at all). Make sure you have a WAN address and can connect to the internet. Then disconnect from the Thompson and connect directly to the TP Link. Go to the TP Link's setup page and start again. Assign a static IP of 192.168.1 then save your settings. Now go to the TP Links wireless setup and see if you can setup a wireless network which your computer can connect to.
> 
> When that's finished, try and turn DHCP Off on the TP and see if you get that error message again. If all finishes OK, connect the TP correctly to the Thompson (Lan port to Lan port). Cross your fingers and see what happens.


Tried to assign the Static IP of 192.168.1.155 to the TP-Link. This error shows up.



> Error code: 5008 WAN IP address and LAN IP address cannot be in a same subnet. Please input another IP address.


----------



## Fred Garvin

Try assigning an IP address of 192.168.0.1 or 192.168.2.1


----------



## TheCyberMan

Hi Joltie the st516v6 is a wireless modem/router but i think the problem here is that it is supplied by your isp vodafone and they have flashed it with their own firmware making the wireless part inaccessible.

Change the Lan ip address on the TP Link to either of what Fred suggested and it should eradicate that error.


----------



## TheCyberMan

Please post an update.


----------



## Joltie

Sorry for the lack of replies. I had gone out of the city where the modem is, and was unavailable for a while.

I tried changing the IP to 192.168.2.1.

In fact I had attempted that with the first TP-Link router I had bought as it seemed a logical solution. It got some other network error, and I got fed up at that moment with this, so I went and gave the router back in exchange for my money.

Thanks for your continued efforts anyway.


----------



## TheCyberMan

Can you remember the error message?

Have you tried the 192.168.2.1 or 192.168.0.1 on the other TP-Links?

What security software do you have installed?


----------



## karthikkunal

I had the same error.. the mistake I was making was that I was selecting PPPoE settings whereas I should have selected Dynamic IP because I havent been given a user id or password by my service provider. In dynamic IP option it automatically detects the given IP by the provider. My router is now connected flawlessly  no more error of "failed to verify router settings"

source :Installing router - failed to verify router settings - Super User

it worked for me...


----------

